# Rainbow 6 Seige



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone enjoying this tactical shooter? It really brings teamplay to a whole new level, after a buggy BETA I've had no problems since launch.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

oh FFS forgot this was out on the 1st!!! 

thanks for the reminder, i'll get ordering it!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Is It good then ? I downloaded the beta but didn't have time to play it


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Going back a few years but how does it compare to Rainbow Six: Vegas 2?
Can't say i'm a big fan of these sprint and shot games like CoD, and much preferred the tactical approach of Vegas 2.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

shycho said:


> Going back a few years but how does it compare to Rainbow Six: Vegas 2?
> Can't say i'm a big fan of these sprint and shot games like CoD, and much preferred the tactical approach of Vegas 2.


Not even close to COD, it's the most tactical multiplayer shooter on the market have a look on YouTube.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Is it online only ?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Is it online only ?


Yes online only

no online co-op. That's why I didn't purchase it


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

There are scenarios you can play offline.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Been looking forward to this being released for a while now, but can't quite commit to buying until I've read more reviews.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'm not going to bother getting it. I think you will get bored very quickly.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

My opinion is if your playing alone then it does get boring ? With friends then yeh it is a great game but still it does get a little flat plus once people get used to the maps and the places to hide and best ways into certain buildings I can see it getting worse


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Megs Lad said:


> My opinion is if your playing alone then it does get boring ? With friends then yeh it is a great game but still it does get a little flat plus once people get used to the maps and the places to hide and best ways into certain buildings I can see it getting worse


I've put many hours into this now and every time I have attacked the defenending set up has been different and we have had to change as a result.
Ubi have been very smart on the map designs so far I've never encountered a scenario that has been the same.


----------



## Adam_B (Feb 23, 2015)

Might give this a go.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Great game aside from the slow server connections and being dropped from the server, its miles away from the usual run and gun type action you get in COD and way easier to make a **** up and die!


----------

